# Sap from two trees



## Forts (Jun 16, 2009)

I presently have an elm tree that appears to be producing a great deal of sticky sap that covers my deck in the backyard and anything in the area. There is also a granular white substances (looks like salt) that accompanies the sticky sap. There appears to be some leaves with holes in them but overall the tree appears to be healthy.

This same thing is happening to a bass wood which is located at the front of my property over 45 feet away. This is also the second year in eight years and is far worse then just one year ago. 

Does anyone know what this might be? insects? any cures or remedies if so?

Thanks
Forts


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 17, 2009)

There is a very good possibilty the 2 trees are infested w/one or more types of 'soft scale' insects (Lecanium spp.). The "sap" is actually their crap, it's called honeydew. As it degrades, over time it turns black and becomes sooty mold. The females hold their eggs under their body until hatching. Then the young (crawlers) cannabilize their mother (first source of nutrients) and move out to the undersides of leaves to mature. Hatchout is treatment time as they have not developed the "ecoskeleton" (not a true skeleton) that makes pesticide useless. There are a few ways to go for control. TIMING IS CRITICAL. Trunk inject, soil inject or air spray. If spraying try not to do multiple applications. Pesticide while providing control, will knock out all the predators/parasitic wasps that feed on the scale, possibly allowing for re-infestation. Of course all of this is contingent on me being right. The first step you should take is to get an Arborist out to determine if I'm right, THEN prodeed w/accepted treatment protocols.


----------

